# Playa Del Carmen



## gkloken

Anyone here living in the Cancun/Playa del Carmen areas? We are planning to move there in the next month.

What would be the best way to shipbhousehold goods from the US, by road ship or rail? what documentation would be required for the duty free importation of household goods other than FM3 and passport?

There are so manyreal estate agents but not very responsive as usual. Can anyone recommend a good real estate agent for furnished 3 bed rentals at first and the best location in these areas and close to the beach if possible.


----------



## bluenoser55

I have never used this lady but have heard really good things about her, if she can't help I'm sure she'll point you in the right direction


[email protected]
Puerto Morelos Real Estate and Vacation Rentals | Mayan Riviera Properties


----------

